# Is your dog akc registered?



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We had Lucy fixed, but weren't sure when we first got her if we wanted to breed her or not. Plus, we just think looking at her pedigree is fun, so we did it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the purpose of having an AKC reg'd puppy/dog is that generally clearences are done on the sire and dam. For those that did the research and decided they wanted the lower chance of recvieving a defected puppy. That and the other benefits that come with purchasing from a reputable breeder. I guess it just depends how you look at it.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

We didn't register Karma for the same reasons you list. She is going to be spayed when she's old enough...and there is no question about her being a purebred...she's just our girl...that's all that matters to us.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We haven't yet either, and I am also trying to figure out why we should. We just got Murphy fixed, and he is not a show quality dog anyway, so I am not sure why to do it. What are the benifits of registering a dog you are not going to breed or show? Or are there any?


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Scout is not registered. He is our pet and that's special enough for us!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I havent registered Daisy yet but Im going to. I want to be able to show her in a rally or agility event if I want to. Doesnt mean I will, just like having the option if I decide to. Mostly we wanted a purebred dog for health and temperment reasons. We had just lost our boxer to cancer so we wanted to do the best we could at minimizing serious health risks and it was imperative that we got a breed and dog that would be good with our toddler.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

All of my goldens have been rescues (actually, all were strays), so I never got papers on any of them. I got an ILP number for Casey so I could enter obedience competitions with him, but didn't even pursue that for any of the others. It isn't something that's important to me.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I would say, yes, but not "yes, of course."  I did it for Fergus, but in hindsight it's not important if your dog is 100% pet. So I did it, but can completely understand why you are questioning it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> . Plus, we just think looking at her pedigree is fun, so we did it.


This thread got me inspired to call the people we got Bridger from l.5 month ago.....someone else answered phone & will leave a message. I doubt they'll call me back, but they called once & left message that they found his "papers".


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I have seen Argos' parents papers and they gave us the papers to send in for him, but we knew that we weren't going to breed him since we were too busy with 6 kids to ever become knowledgeable enough to breed a dog. We honestly just got him for a pet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> I think the purpose of having an AKC reg'd puppy/dog is that generally clearences are done on the sire and dam. For those that did the research and decided they wanted the lower chance of recvieving a defected puppy. That and the other benefits that come with purchasing from a reputable breeder. I guess it just depends how you look at it.


 This can't be true. At least in my experience. Danny was turned into the shelter with his papers. He had two types of heart murmurs, both of which were inherited types, one of which comes from both the mother and the father. Not that I wanted the papers after I decided to adopt him, they didn't mean anything to me.

Jasmine, my lab/golden came from an AKC registered golden mom. She has had two FHOs due to severe hip displaysia. Obviously bad genes were passed on. Since her dad is a mystery, I am pretty certain he was not a purebred lab and I am leaning towards mom having bad hips in her history.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

fostermom said:


> This can't be true. At least in my experience. Danny was turned into the shelter with his papers. He had two types of heart murmurs, both of which were inherited types, one of which comes from both the mother and the father. Not that I wanted the papers after I decided to adopt him, they didn't mean anything to me.
> 
> Jasmine, my lab/golden came from an AKC registered golden mom. She has had two FHOs due to severe hip displaysia. Obviously bad genes were passed on. Since her dad is a mystery, I am pretty certain he was not a purebred lab and I am leaning towards mom having bad hips in her history.


The key words in Ash's post were "reputable breeders". When purchasing a pup from a "reputable breeder" they shouldve done the testing to make sure hips, eyes, heart, elbows, etc were all good on both the sire and the dam. This give you as the puppy buyer the best chance at getting a dog with the least amount of inherited defects. Not saying it cant happen, cos defects still can happen even in the best of breedings, but hopefully you have better odds of getting a good one.

There are always of course, those folks who breed only thinking of the mighty dollar, or in ignorance (such as puppy mills and backyard breeders). They will breed two dogs regardless of their health status and/or without getting them checked for known genetic problems and thus you get purebred registered dogs with horrible health defects that end up in shelters.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am definately not picking on Ash, but the first sentence was


> I think the purpose of having an AKC reg'd puppy/dog is that generally clearences are done on the sire and dam.


 which is what I was responding to. Obviously, being involved in rescue, I do not come across many if any dogs from reputable breeders. Most of them would have gone back to the breeder if they could have been identified as one of their dogs. A lot of our rescues have AKC papers, believe it or not.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I registered both Sam and Ike. I didn't even think about it, just did it. I know that Ike's parents are both DNA registered too. I guess it'd be a fun way to keep track of siblings and such. I found quite a few of Sam's relatives through their registrations. The OFA website is a great search tool also. I read all the clearances on the dogs in Sam's and Ike's pedigree.

Oh, and Jason......you need to find a girlfriend too!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I enjoy the pedigree part of having a registered dog...but then again I also enjoy tracing my own family's genealogy....

I have no problem with folks that dont want to register their dog....but it is kind of cool to know that there is a permanent record of your dog's existance. One hundred years from now there will be a record that your dog existed on the planet...and as importantly, that she was loved by you...


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We've registered all of ours except 1, I did just to find out their generations. I went back 5 generations, thought it was kind of fun. I found out that they all were related somehow. The one that I didn't register doesn't retrieve (my husband kids around with me and says that's the reason she doesn't retrieve) he says that she figures NO PAPERS NO RETRIEVING!  But I did go to AKC and ordered her fathers and mothers 5 generation. If I would have ordered hers it would have cost $80 or more because of the years that I waited to order them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I registered Lucky because it adds value to him. That can be important if for some reason I must find a home for him in the case some sort of catastophe hits. He isn't "well-bred" and has no parental clearances but I think registering him simply is a benefit for him.

Well..............(cough, cough) and also it was fun to find a name and KNOW that he was a unique dog with a unique name amongst millions of other Goldens. Yep...he's some dog.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I do plan to register my dog. I am just trying to find a name for him. I may use the name Treasures Moon Over Cheyenne but not sure.

Kim


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We're going to have Caleb registered, but we just haven't yet. His name is going to be Noble's Kentucky Rain. (The breeder - Noble Goldens - went with an elvis theme for Caleb's litter. )



Zookeepermama said:


> Mostly we wanted a purebred dog for health and temperment reasons. We had just lost our boxer to cancer so we wanted to do the best we could at minimizing serious health risks and it was imperative that we got a breed and dog that would be good with our toddler.


This is same reason that we chose a golden from a reputable breeder. We really want a dog that will be good with kids (when we eventually have them!) and we want to avoid the heartache of loosing a pup early because of a genetic defect.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to cause confusion but as Zookeepermama said my main point was reputable breeders. Perhaps I didn't explain myself clearly or correctly, I apoligize. I will be the first to say AKC/CKC reg puppies alone mean nothing, anyone can register a litter of puppies. A breeder who follows the code of ethics and has an honest interest in perserving and enhancing the breed. The breeder that does all their clearences and proves there breeding stock amongst many other things. Those are usually the reasons buyers purchase puppies. Perhaps the term "AKC reg'd" is too open.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> I havent registered Daisy yet but Im going to.


Thats the part of CKC I prefer to AKC. Its my responsibilty to send in Litter Registrations and Individual Registration. The papers are then mailed to me, checked and mailed the puppy owners. So everyone puppy produced is registered and information can be pulled by the CKC or people that inquire to them. Because many people don't bother when left up to them.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

We were breeders, we had a kennel (well, my parents did... I was 6) so we would show our dogs, raise litters, sell them and of course all of them were registered. 
But it's been a long time since it was over and we're not interested in breeding Maya so... the answer's no.
Anyway, we got a copy of both of her parent's pedigree, and it was fun to fin out she's the great grand daughter of one of the dogs we had back in those days.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have had both:

*Nick* (siberian husky) was our first dog and we did register him.
*Zack* (siberian husky) was our next dog and we did not register him.
*Kramer* (JRT) was not recognized by AKC when we bought him.
*Diesel *(dachshund) we did register.
*Marley* (dachshund) was free from sister in law, we did not register.
*Bandit* is a mix and obviously can't be registered.
*Berkely* (Golden) we found in the woods, so obviously couldn't register.
*Honey* (Golden) was given to me by a friend. I have no idea if she is registered or not, I never thought to ask if she had papers.

All of my pets are spayed and neutered, we have never had any intention of getting into breeding, even when we just had Nick and were approached about it. My crew are just pets, so papers really aren't important to us.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Sure wish there was another option - "No, but wish they were!"

Mandy is pure-bred but lacks papers, as my wife didn't think about it when she got her. We can't locate the breeder.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I did register Taz simply to have another document stating that she was mine...My aunt is the one who bought her and didn't register her, she just gave me all the papers when she gave me Taz.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have to agree with you jason, my first dog was a golden and had papers and i wasn't going to send money for a dog that was a pet, second dog was a purebred gordon setter with papers, spayed her, not registered, 3. rescue breeder golden dumped at shelter, 4th golden pb with papers, clearences, exceptional breeder(telesmith) spayed not registered, 5th and 6th pb goldens, were registered? however rescue dogs and i never got papers. 5th golden mix of course she is purebred to me and the last would be pb gordon setter, no papers and just spayed.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton is a rescue so he has no papers. I am applying for a PAL # through AKC though so we can compete in obedience eventually. Some wonderful forum members here told me about ILP/PAL. Many thankyous


----------

